# wild turkey breasts



## fracwilt (Jun 9, 2012)

smoked a couple wild turkey breasts last weekend at the lake. didn't take too many pics but i got a couple. also cooked two 5lb chickens. i soaked the turkey breasts in a brine of 3 cups water, 1/2 cup apple juice, 4tbsp brown sugar, 3tbsp salt, for about 12 hrs, then rinsed and put in bag of cold water for about 5hrs before cooking. seasoned breasts with onion, garlic, brown sugar, etc. covered top of breasts with bacon and only had enough bacon for a couple slices underneath. cooked breasts(and chicken) at about 250-280 degrees for about three hours. pulled the breasts at 175 IT and the chickens at 179 IT. let them go a little longer since i was cooking for strangers. 








i tried out my new thermometers i got from Todd at a-maze-n products(the red one) [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]  Maverick ET-2216, worked great![/color]




















	

		
			
		

		
	
also poured a little apple juice over the breasts occasionally during cooking. the meat turned out real nice, very tender and juicy. everyone loved it. i like the sweet flavor from the apple juice and brown sugar. the meat almost tastes like pork. cooked mostly with hickory wood.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow, great looking stuff!  Makin' me drool!  Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## frosty (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful work!  Looks like perfection to me.


----------

